# Naval Officer “loss of command/demotion” thread:



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2019)

I may not have even bothered posting until I saw that the good Captain ordered not just one, but TEN ladies to get him through the night.  Go big or go home...well played sir!

US Navy submarine commander demoted after hiring TEN prostitutes | Daily Mail Online

_A US Navy submarine commander was relieved of his duty last summer after paying for ten female prostitutes while stationed in the Philippines.  
Captain Travis Zettel lost the confidence to command the attack submarine USS Bremerton and was disciplined back in August following the investigation.
An investigation by the U.S. Naval Criminal Investigative Service (NCIS) was launched following a sailor’s tip to the Department of Defense Inspector General’s hotline. _


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2019)

He was Commander 05...doesn't say what he was demoted to. Busted by a Swabjockey bwahaaahaaaaa...


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 13, 2019)

Ten prostitutes? sounds like he was just taking care of his men


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 13, 2019)

Does he get Bread and Water?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 13, 2019)

Damn, a sailor ratted him out for getting prostitutes, in the Philippines... WTF? I thought that was SOP for all service members in an Asian country.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 13, 2019)

It's this new generation...same kind of thing when the USSS Agent didn't pay the hooker....ruins it for everyone!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2019)

10 hookers and Fat Leonard was nowhere around.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2019)

Oops please delete


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 8, 2019)

So, the Navy has to find a new CNO...because the confirmed nominee just resigned: Man picked to run US Navy quits over professional relationship with 'bad' Santa


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2019)

The ship isn't even commissioned and it lost a commander. Strong work.

Navy commander is fired after LCS collides with cargo ship in St. Lawrence River


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 8, 2019)

AWP said:


> The ship isn't even commissioned and it lost a commander. Strong work.
> 
> Navy commander is fired after LCS collides with cargo ship in St. Lawrence River


High probability it wasn't his fault.  But hey, NAVY!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 2, 2020)

Not an Officer, but I figured this could go in here. Did this Navy chief deploy her security team without magazines for their weapons?



> A Navy chief is facing court-martial over allegations that her ship security team deployed without magazines for their firearms.
> 
> Chief Master at Arms Nicolasa R. Simmons, of the San Diego-based Coastal Riverine Squadron 3, is also charged with obstruction of justice for impeding a probe into the September 2018 incident by telling her watchstanders “not to report that the unit was not equipped with M4 and M9 magazines” while underway on board the fast transport Carson City, according to charge sheets obtained by Navy Times.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yikes.  No mags?  That's kind of a big deal.  But getting court martial'd over it?  Seems a little extreme.

Oh, she obstructed a probe about it.  Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Yikes.  No mags?  That's kind of a big deal.  But getting court martial'd over it?  Seems a little extreme.
> 
> Oh, she obstructed a probe about it.  Yep, that'll do it.


Linky?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 3, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Linky?



direct reference to what Thunder posted in the preceding post.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 3, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Not an Officer, but I figured this could go in here. Did this Navy chief deploy her security team without magazines for their weapons?




But did they have their bayonets?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 3, 2020)

Gunz said:


> But did they have their bayonets?


Maybe it depends on the Navy's definition of a bayonet. On the other hand, they sure do like their lasers, missiles, and nuke's.

Kinda wonder if the Navy has maybe gotten too used to outsourcing stuff to it's Marines.


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2020)

Deploys without magazines? Dumb, but meh.

The security unit deploys without magazinies?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2020)

Damn, Navy is even getting fired from the VA:

VA deputy secretary fired after ‘loss of confidence’



> Byrne, a Naval Academy graduate who deployed overseas as a Marine infantry officer and later joined the Department of Justice as an international narcotics prosecutor, served as the acting deputy secretary for almost 13 months before...



...before getting fired for "lack of confidence."


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Navy says destroyer captain removed after lying to San Diego fleet command about ship’s position*


_*link*_

_*



			According to the investigation, Cmdr. John “Bob” Bowen, the Decatur’s commanding officer, ordered his crew in September not to report that the ship had gone dead in the water.
		
Click to expand...

*_
I'm sorry, but in the modern Navy, how could you possibly think you could get away with omitting the fact that your ship broke down, and then making up fake position reports, and then disabling your electronics to cover it up?

*One might say that this captain was either "stupid" or "naive."*


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 12, 2020)

Or clearly inept


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 12, 2020)

This doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy about PACOM preparedness and China....


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> This doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy about PACOM preparedness and China....



I'm in a PACOM unit.  We're doing OK brother.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 12, 2020)

So.... how about that CVN Captain getting the boot, then the SECNAV "resigning" subsequent...?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> So.... how about that CVN Captain getting the boot, then the SECNAV "resigning" subsequent...?



What a shit show.

I get why they needed to relieve the captain of that ship. But then for the SECNAV to go to the ship... during a pandemic... and talk shit about the former captain, who was apparently pretty well-like by the crew, and on top of that basically tell the crew to "shut up and color?" Yeah...

And also, why is the Navy talking about possibly re-instating that guy?  If you were gonna reinstate him, why take him out in the first place?  And if you're not going to put him back in place, why are you talking about it?  Just do it, or not, and quick dorking around.

Esper on possibly reinstating Navy captain fired for memo on virus


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 12, 2020)

At least I have full faith and confidence in the Secretary of the Army not doing that shit. Sorta feel sorry for him now that he's high profile and has to "behave".


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2020)

The current SecArmy or the one that just replaced the SecNav?


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 12, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> What a shit show.
> 
> I get why they needed to relieve the captain of that ship. But then for the SECNAV to go to the ship... during a pandemic... and talk shit about the former captain, who was apparently pretty well-like by the crew, and on top of that basically tell the crew to "shut up and color?" Yeah...
> 
> ...



Take it with a grain of salt, but I'm willing to bet this reversal has to do with reports that Military Leadership wanted to have a full investigation before removing Cpt Crozier.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but I'm willing to bet this reversal has to do with reports that Military Leadership wanted to have a full investigation before removing Cpt Crozier.



Interesting.  Well, the Navy doesn't have a real good recent track record about making personnel decisions that run counter to what the President wants...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 12, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> The current SecArmy or the one that just replaced the SecNav?



Current SecArmy was a 1LT/CPT in Aco 3/75 when I was there.  He'd recognize me if I strolled into his office in an instant.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> Current SecArmy was a 1LT/CPT in Aco 3/75 when I was there.  He'd recognize me if I strolled into his office in an instant.



That's really cool.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 21, 2020)

The SECNAV has made public the report of the Investigation in the firing of CAPT Crozier and RADM Baker.

https://www.secnav.navy.mil/foia/re...th CNO Endorsement (Redacted for release).pdf


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> The SECNAV has made public the report of the Investigation in the firing of CAPT Crozier and RADM Baker.
> 
> https://www.secnav.navy.mil/foia/readingroom/HotTopics/TR INVESTIGATION/TR CI Report with CNO Endorsement (Redacted for release).pdf


I read recently that after some back-and-forth, Crozier will not be reinstated.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 21, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I read recently that after some back-and-forth, Crozier will not be reinstated.


I posted an article from AP in the COVID thread since most references to Crozier based on the search tool were in that thread.  But figured the Tome that is the report would go here.  Per that article both Crozier and Baker will not be reinstated, they will be allowed to remain in the Navy.  Guessing a SECNAV letter of reprimand torpedoes advancement. (I don't know if that is happening, but a huge report on your ass likely leads to that.)

Reading the report, it seems that RADM Baker is getting canned for the failings of Captain Crozier and not taking charge of the ship to execute a plan while Crozier dillied hoping for the "perfect" solution ashore.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2021)

Of all the dumb-ass reasons to relieve a ship captain...

Destroyer CO Removed for Making Plaque from Seized Weapon   - USNI News



> The commander of a guided-missile destroyer was relieved of command after attempting to make a morale-boosting plaque from a captured weapon for his crew to celebrate the 2019 interdiction of an Iranian weapons shipment, an attorney representing the commander told USNI News on Wednesday.



^if that's all there is to this story, that's pretty weak


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2021)

Pepperidge Farms remembers when our military's leadership had a spine...

ETA: I changed the thread's title to reflect a more "progressive" approach going forward.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


> Of all the dumb-ass reasons to relieve a ship captain...
> 
> Destroyer CO Removed for Making Plaque from Seized Weapon   - USNI News
> 
> ...


Poor son-of-a-bitch is probably being sacrificed by the new administration for once telling Trump what he wanted to hear.  It's as bullshit a reason as the one being touted.  

PressReader.com - Your favorite newspapers and magazines.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 27, 2021)

What crap, assuming it would stay with the ship. Personal trophy is a no-go, but units keep shit all the time.


Marauder06 said:


> Of all the dumb-ass reasons to relieve a ship captain...
> 
> Destroyer CO Removed for Making Plaque from Seized Weapon   - USNI News
> 
> ...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 27, 2021)

So does the Museum of the US Army and the Marine Corps Museum need to repatriate all the trophies or na?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 28, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> So does the Museum of the US Army and the Marine Corps Museum need to repatriate all the trophies or na?



Let's hope this is just a 2nd Fleet issue and doesn't become widespread.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 28, 2021)

Does this mean we can't take ears?


----------

